# Calamity Jane



## BioHAZarD

As title states I am looking for anyone that has stock of the 100/120ml bottles of Calamity Jane 3mg.

thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Hi @BioHAZarD 

What area are you in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

method1 said:


> Hi @BioHAZarD
> 
> What area are you in?



thanks dude. Pm inbound

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sorted
480ml inbound

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707

Hahaha.... get in there bud!!! Nice one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> Hahaha.... get in there bud!!! Nice one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you do know that this is your fault eh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Where did you find the stock @BioHAZarD !?
Sharing is caring

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Where did you find the stock @BioHAZarD !?
> Sharing is caring


From Vape Cartel in CT
@capetocuba 
should ship today or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> From Vape Cartel in CT
> @capetocuba
> should ship today or tomorrow



Ok cool, good to know, thanks for sharing that


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Ok cool, good to know, thanks for sharing that


No problem buddy. Buy some. you won't be sorry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> No problem buddy. Buy some. you won't be sorry.



Its on my list!!!

But your prodding helps a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Its on my list!!!
> 
> But your prodding helps a lot


Prod Prod Prod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

BioHAZarD said:


> From Vape Cartel in CT
> @capetocuba
> should ship today or tomorrow


Hi mate, I assume this is a shipment of 4 x 120ml 3mg to Stellenbosch? If so it was collected yesterday afternoon and should be with you this morning


----------



## BioHAZarD

capetocuba said:


> Hi mate, I assume this is a shipment of 4 x 120ml 3mg to Stellenbosch? If so it was collected yesterday afternoon and should be with you this morning


Yup
Thanks dude. Very happy. Excellent service.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Silver said:


> Its on my list!!!
> 
> But your prodding helps a lot


Hello @Silver on a completely different topic ... I have been vaping 7 YEARS!  
Just seen on my signature

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

capetocuba said:


> Hello @Silver on a completely different topic ... I have been vaping 7 YEARS!
> Just seen on my signature



Oh my word @capetocuba 
That is worthy of big celebrations 

congrats you veteran vaper from the Cape!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

140mls in and still going strong. Love this stuff.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> 140mls in and still going strong. Love this stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



140ml in like 2 days or so?
My word @BioHAZarD - are you drinking it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> 140ml in like 2 days or so?
> My word @BioHAZarD - are you drinking it?


haha. no since last week  but I must say the bits I lick do taste good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1

BioHAZarD said:


> 140mls in and still going strong. Love this stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Super happy you're enjoying Calamity 
I can relate, I've been making it in 500mls for myself!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

method1 said:


> Super happy you're enjoying Calamity
> I can relate, I've been making it in 500mls for myself!


Thanks buddy. So not fair you have the recipe 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks buddy. So not fair you have the recipe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Ok yeah, slight advantage

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius

@BioHAZarD what would your opinion be on a Calamity Jane type of profile with a menthol twist? 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cornelius said:


> @BioHAZarD what would your opinion be on a Calamity Jane type of profile with a menthol twist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hmm
Honestly i think it would kill the whole vape. Then again i normally dont vape tobacco.  so what the hell do i know.

Only thing i am positive of is that i njoy this vape very very much.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Cornelius said:


> @BioHAZarD what would your opinion be on a Calamity Jane type of profile with a menthol twist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Hi @Cornelius
I havent tried Calamity Jane yet, but just a suspicion, i dont think it will go that well with menthol because of the supposed coffee taste in it. I dont like menthol with coffee vapes. I could be wrong though - just a hunch.

But with plain tobaccoes, menthol is super. It cools it down and makes it refreshing in a sense.

I have tried adding menthol to many juices because i love adding it to ready made juices just to see what happens. I get the best results with fruity vapes and tobaccoes - but thats just me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

Cornelius said:


> @BioHAZarD what would your opinion be on a Calamity Jane type of profile with a menthol twist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Hi Cornelius - I do have another NET mix that uses a touch of mint & menthol & is really enjoyable, it has some similar earthy tobacco notes to Calamity but it's less "creamy" and has more space for the mint to interact with thew mix.
I'm considering whether or not to release it, because although I enjoy it I feel menthol NET is an extremely niche flavour!

I have tried calamity with a few drops of mint & menthol and while it's not terrible, the mix loses some complexity and there are some clashing notes that weren't really to my liking, that's my 2c anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> I'm considering whether or not to release it, because although I enjoy it I feel menthol NET is an extremely niche flavour!



Oh my golly gosh. 
Oh my word!

A menthol NET from Mr Hardwicks

Please , @method1 - i will buy it , I promise!
You simply cant not release it. Pretty pleeeeeeeez



Oh my word, im gettimg giddy here just thinking of it.
Please, @method1 - you got to release it!
I can come help you to mix it or bottle it or test it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius

@method1 I think what you describe is more or less what I have in my mind. If I must put it in a different way, what about a CJ quality tobacco with a menthol twist? lol. I am with @BioHAZarD on this, never vaped tobacco now I can't put this down. Currently in 2 of my setup' s. Actually following @Silver's posts over time made me think of the menthol idea. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

@Silver you have to get some of this liquid gold.! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cornelius

Silver said:


> Oh my golly gosh.
> Oh my word!
> 
> A menthol NET from Mr Hardwicks
> 
> Please , @method1 - i will buy it , I promise!
> You simply cant not release it. Pretty pleeeeeeeez
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word, im gettimg giddy here just thinking of it.
> Please, @method1 - you got to release it!
> I can come help you to mix it or bottle it or test it....


       


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Cornelius said:


> @Silver you have to get some of this liquid gold.!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



I know, i know
I am planning to get some soon
I want to try it out -


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Oh my golly gosh.
> Oh my word!
> 
> A menthol NET from Mr Hardwicks
> 
> Please , @method1 - i will buy it , I promise!
> You simply cant not release it. Pretty pleeeeeeeez
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word, im gettimg giddy here just thinking of it.
> Please, @method1 - you got to release it!
> I can come help you to mix it or bottle it or test it....


Not until you try Calamity Jane 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Not until you try Calamity Jane
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Ok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> Oh my golly gosh.
> Oh my word!
> 
> A menthol NET from Mr Hardwicks
> 
> Please , @method1 - i will buy it , I promise!
> You simply cant not release it. Pretty pleeeeeeeez
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word, im gettimg giddy here just thinking of it.
> Please, @method1 - you got to release it!
> I can come help you to mix it or bottle it or test it....



It's more MINT than menthol, but has some of that coolness associated with menthol.
I'll mix up a batch for the enthusiasts on this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

method1 said:


> It's more MINT than menthol, but has some of that coolness associated with menthol.
> I'll mix up a batch for the enthusiasts on this thread


Awesome 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> It's more MINT than menthol, but has some of that coolness associated with menthol.
> I'll mix up a batch for the enthusiasts on this thread



Ooh, you are a gentleman @method1 
Dont worry about it if it needs more coolness. I have a bottle of menthol concentrate in my vape bag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stephen

Thought I'd add my two cents. Calamity Jane is without doubt the best Tobacco juice I've ever vaped. Well done @method1 you've hit it out the park with this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Stephen said:


> Thought I'd add my two cents. Calamity Jane is without doubt the best Tobacco juice I've ever vaped. Well done @method1 you've hit it out the park with this one.



Thanks for the feedback Stephen, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

In case anyone missed it ​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Love it! Only issue I have with it is the "limited edition" part. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

Hi @method1 do you know when Vape Cartel Meyersdal will be getting some in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Pixstar said:


> Hi @method1 do you know when Vape Cartel Meyersdal will be getting some in?



Only @KieranD can answer that.


----------



## Pixstar

method1 said:


> Only @KieranD can answer that.


Thanks, I'll ask him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

Orderin


method1 said:


> Only @KieranD can answer that.


Ordering this week

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

KieranD said:


> Orderin
> 
> Ordering this week


Nice


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> Hi Cornelius - I do have another NET mix that uses a touch of mint & menthol & is really enjoyable, it has some similar earthy tobacco notes to Calamity but it's less "creamy" and has more space for the mint to interact with thew mix.
> I'm considering whether or not to release it, because although I enjoy it I feel menthol NET is an extremely niche flavour!
> 
> I have tried calamity with a few drops of mint & menthol and while it's not terrible, the mix loses some complexity and there are some clashing notes that weren't really to my liking, that's my 2c anyway


Wait! You have a NET in Calamity Jane? If so, a must try for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Andre said:


> Wait! You have a NET in Calamity Jane? If so, a must try for me.


about time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Silver said:


> Its on my list!!!
> 
> But your prodding helps a lot


Why the wait ... this is a must have sir!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

capetocuba said:


> Why the wait ... this is a must have sir!



Agreed and thanks @capetocuba 
Not really a wait on purpose

I need to get 18mg or 12mg , so it will require special order. 

And have been flat out on the work front the past few weeks unfortunately. 

But I will get there!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Silver said:


> Agreed and thanks @capetocuba
> Not really a wait on purpose
> 
> I need to get 18mg or 12mg , so it will require special order.
> 
> And have been flat out on the work front the past few weeks unfortunately.
> 
> But I will get there!


Erm ... @method1 here is your order ... please sort this boss out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

capetocuba said:


> Erm ... @method1 here is your order ... please sort this boss out



Hehe thanks @capetocuba 
Have briefly chatted to him about it already but we didn't confirm anything. 

Will chat to him soon and sort it out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

Know I'm late to the party on this but that Mint/Menthol NET sounds amazing!! Ran out of Calamity Jane this morning  have to restock next week!!


----------



## BioHAZarD

GMacDiggity said:


> Know I'm late to the party on this but that Mint/Menthol NET sounds amazing!! Ran out of Calamity Jane this morning  have to restock next week!!


buy more CJ .... skip the menthol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## picautomaton

Got a bottle of CJ - really digging it. Not heavily flavoured and makes for my type of vape.... highly recommended for us baccy lovers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity

BioHAZarD said:


> buy more CJ .... skip the menthol



Will absolutely be restocking! This is the second eliquid I've found that I actually think is a legit all day vape for me! Really fantastic stuff!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

GMacDiggity said:


> Will absolutely be restocking! This is the second eliquid I've found that I actually think is a legit all day vape for me! Really fantastic stuff!


Totally agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------

